# boot in msdos, missing driver file for cdrom



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

when i boot the comp in dos mode it gives me this screen:

The following program is missing or corrupted
C:\CDrom\oakcdrom.sys
There is an error in your cofig.sys file on line 15

Device driver not found:'IOECD000'.
no valid cdrom device drivers selected
blah blah mouse
blah blah copyright
Riptide audio misc. utlity,2.o9,5/28/95

legacy devices for riptide enabled

C:\_(prompt)



Due to messy divorce i have no software at all.

my cdrom seems to work ok, sometimes games sre choppy and sometimes it wont read.occasionally i have to restart games because they freeze up, is this due to my cdrom or something else?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

I don't remember but do you have W98se?

If so, the oakcdrom.sys is part of the generic windows CD-ROM drivers.

To fix it try this:

1) Click Start > run... and enter SFC

2) Click "Extract one file..." Then enter oakcdrom.sys (Spelling is important)

3) In the next window enter "Restore from:" C:\Windows\Options\Cabs. In the "save file in:" window browse to C:\Windows\Command\EBD

4) It will also prompt you to save a back up. You can do so.

5) Once complete reboot and let us know if it helped.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i will try that, i have windows 98. i got into Microsoft System information after reading another post, i found a few things in the areas it lets you look, i copied the logs for each of the ones i found lacking device drives, also i have a couple system reports, i was also wondering about the startup one, do i really need all that stuff running at startup and if not what can i remove from my comp? i dont want any unneccessary files/programs. they seem to be clogging my machine. my ex put ALOT of crap on this thing and i would like to clean it up without formatting and starting anew, i have no software.anyways heres the following lists i copied.

Processor support
System
Alloc resources: None
Driver: update.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60592 

Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
SYSTEM
Alloc resources: None
Driver: streamci.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 20480 
ks.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 126464 
swenum.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 4096 

Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS
System
Alloc resources: None
Driver:  vpowerd.vxd 9/28/1999 6:35 PM Size: 37547 
power.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 1920 
pci.vxd 8/11/1999 9:41 AM Size: 65919 
acpi.sys 9/14/1999 1:14 PM Size: 83200 

System board
System
Alloc resources: None

SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: x0800

Composite Power Source
System
Alloc resources: None
Driver: battc.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 6432 
compbatt.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 7808 

ACPI System Button
System
Alloc resources: None

PCI bus
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0CF8 End=x0CFF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: pcimp.pci 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 16208 
pci.vxd 8/11/1999 9:41 AM Size: 65919 

Motherboard resources
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xFFFC0000 End= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xFFEE0000 End= xFFEFFFFF 

ACPI Generic Bus
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0480 End=x048F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x04D0 End=x04D1 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x8000 End=x803F Alias=x00, Decode=x00

ACPI Generic Bus
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0250 End=x0252 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Numeric data processor
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 13 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x00F0 End=x00FE Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Direct memory access controller
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
DMA: 4 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x000F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0081 End=x008F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x00C0 End=x00DF Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Programmable interrupt controller
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 2 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0020 End=x0021 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x00A0 End=x00A1 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

System timer
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0040 End=x0043 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

System speaker
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range:  Base=x0061 End=x0061 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

System CMOS/real time clock
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 8 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0070 End=x0071 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 9 Mask: x0000

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 10 Mask: xCEF8

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 5 Mask: xCEF8

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
System
This device is disabled.
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: x0000

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: x0000

SIS PMU device
System
Alloc resources: None

SiS530 PCI-to-PCI bridge
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x9000 End=x9FFF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= xF4100000 End= xF41FFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xF4800000 End= xF4FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 

SiS530 CPU to PCI host bridge
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xF8000000 End= xFBFFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 

SiS5595 PCI to ISA bridge
System
Alloc resources: None
Driver: isapnp.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 21281 

IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator
System
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0




i can give you a copy of what is in any of the other folders, i am really glad to hear from you again, i feel more secure in digging into my comp knowing you are helping me again, thank you so much.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

this is the next one


Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
HSFMODEM
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_127A&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_43111235&REV_00\BUS_00&DEV_0B&FUNC_01
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 10 Mask: x0400
Memory Address Range: Base= x0F800000 End= x0F80FFFF Min= x0F800000 Max= x0F80FFFF 
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 10 Mask: xFFFF
Memory Address Range: Base= x0F800000 End= x0F80FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: xFFFF
Memory Address Range: Base= xF4010000 End= xF401FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
HW Revision: 000
Driver: HSFMODEM\0001
Driver Date: 9-23-1999
Driver: CNX2013.Inf
File Size: Driver Not Installed
File Date: Driver Not Installed
Driver: infunist.exe
File Size: 48640 (0xBE00)
File Date: 1/13/1999 10:55 AM
Company Name: Conexant
File Version: SoftK56_B2.1_V1.43
Driver: hcfpnp.vxd
File Size: 18542 (0x486E)
File Date: 6/16/1999 11:58 AM
Company Name: Conexant
File Version: 2.09.04

TapeDetection
TapeDetection
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: TapeDetection\0001
Driver Date: No Information
Driver: DRVWQ117.VxD
File Size: 91003 (0x1637B)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Seagate Software, Inc.
File Version: 3.10.36a

TapeDetection
TapeDetection
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0001
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: TapeDetection\0000
Driver Date: No Information
Driver: DRVWPPQT.VxD
File Size: 228223 (0x37B7F)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Seagate Software, Inc.
File Version: 3.10.36a


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

this is another with a missing driver report in it


Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Keyboard
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\ACPI\*PNP0303\00000000
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 1 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0060 End=x0060 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0064 End=x0064 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0002
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0060 Max=x0060 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0064 Max=x0064 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0002
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0060 Max=x0060 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0064 Max=x0064 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: Keyboard\0000
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
Driver: idvkd.sys
File Size: Driver Not Installed
File Date: Driver Not Installed
Driver: hidparse.sys
File Size: 44368 (0xAD50)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.2222
Driver: hidclass.sys
File Size: 23520 (0x5BE0)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.2222
Driver: hidvkd.sys
File Size: 5088 (0x13E0)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
 Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.1998

PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
Mouse
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\ACPI\*PNP0F13\00000000
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 12 Mask: x0000
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 12 Mask: x0000
Filtered resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x1000
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x1000
Driver: Mouse\0000
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
Driver: msmouse.vxd
File Size: 15809 (0x3DC1)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.1998
Driver: mouse.drv
File Size: 7712 (0x1E20)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 9.01.0.000


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

heres something else


SiS 530
DISPLAY
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6306&SUBSYS_63061039&REV_A2\001000
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 9 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x03B0 End=x03BB Min=x03B0 Max=x03BB Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03C0 End=x03DF Min=x03C0 Max=x03DF Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x9000 End=x907F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= x000A0000 End= x000AFFFF Min= x000A0000 Max= x000AFFFF 
Base= x000B0000 End= x000BFFFF Min= x000B0000 Max= x000BFFFF 
Base= xF4800000 End= xF4FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xF4100000 End= xF410FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= x000C0000 End= x000C7FFF Min= x000C0000 Max= x000C7FFF 
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 9 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x03B0 End=x03BB Min=x03B0 Max=x03BB Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03C0 End=x03DF Min=x03C0 Max=x03DF Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x9000 End=x907F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= x000A0000 End= x000AFFFF Min= x000A0000 Max= x000AFFFF 
Base= x000B0000 End= x000BFFFF Min= x000B0000 Max= x000BFFFF 
Base= xF4800000 End= xF4FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xF4100000 End= xF410FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= x000C0000 End= x000C7FFF Min= x000C0000 Max= x000C7FFF 
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x03B0 End=x03BB Min=x03B0 Max=x03BB Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03C0 End=x03DF Min=x03C0 Max=x03DF Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x9000 End=x907F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= x000A0000 End= x000AFFFF Min= x000A0000 Max= x000AFFFF 
Base= x000B0000 End= x000BFFFF Min= x000B0000 Max= x000BFFFF 
Base= xF4800000 End= xF4FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xF4100000 End= xF410FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= x000C0000 End= x000C7FFF Min= x000C0000 Max= x000C7FFF 
HW Revision: 162
Driver: DISPLAY\0003
Driver Date: 8- 6-1999
Driver: oemrom.bin
File Size: Driver Not Installed
File Date: Driver Not Installed
Driver: sis530v.inf

Driver: dd530_32.dll
File Size: 125440 (0x1EA00)
File Date: 7/14/1999 10:29 AM
Company Name: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
File Version: 4.11.01.1060
Driver: dd530.dll
File Size: 10304 (0x2840)
File Date: 7/14/1999 10:30 AM
Company Name: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
File Version: 4.11.01.1060
Driver: sis530v.vxd
File Size: 30829 (0x786D)
File Date: 7/27/1999 8:01 PM
Company Name: Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
File Version: 4.11.01.1060
Driver: sis530v.drv
File Size: 94336 (0x17080)
File Date: 8/3/1999 6:05 PM
Company Name: Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
File Version: 4.11.01.1060

Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\MONITOR\SAM1058\PCI_VEN_1039&DEV_6306&SUBSYS_63061039&REV_A2_001000
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: Monitor\0007
Driver Date: 4-23-1999


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

here is a recent history report


Dial-Up Adapter
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: pppmac.vxd 10/15/2002 3:32 PM Size: 235585 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None

Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support)
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: pppmac.vxd 10/15/2002 3:32 PM Size: 235585 

Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: netpptp.sys 10/15/2002 3:32 PM Size: 56352 

Processor support
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: update.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60592 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: update.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 60592 

Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: streamci.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 20480 
Driver: ks.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 126464 
Driver: swenum.sys 12/12/2002 0:14 AM Size: 4096 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: streamci.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 20480 
Driver: ks.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 98432 
Driver: swenum.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 3296 

Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: vpowerd.vxd 9/28/1999 6:35 PM Size: 37547 
Driver: power.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 1920 
 Driver: pci.vxd 8/11/1999 9:41 AM Size: 65919 
Driver: acpi.sys 9/14/1999 1:14 PM Size: 83200 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vpowerd.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 37523 
Driver: power.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 1920 
Driver: pci.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 65895 
Driver: acpi.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 83136 

System board
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: x0800

Composite Power Source
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: battc.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 6432 
Driver: compbatt.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 7808 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: battc.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 6432 
Driver: compbatt.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 7808 

ACPI System Button
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

PCI bus
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: pcimp.pci 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 16208 
Driver: pci.vxd 8/11/1999 9:41 AM Size: 65919 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0CF8 End=x0CFF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: pcimp.pci 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 16208 
Driver: pci.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 65895 

Motherboard resources
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xFFFC0000 End= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xFFEE0000 End= xFFEFFFFF 

ACPI Generic Bus
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0480 End=x048F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x04D0 End=x04D1 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x8000 End=x803F Alias=x00, Decode=x00

ACPI Generic Bus
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0250 End=x0252 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Numeric data processor
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 13 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x00F0 End=x00FE Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Direct memory access controller
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
DMA: 4 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x000F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0081 End=x008F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x00C0 End=x00DF Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Programmable interrupt controller
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 2 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0020 End=x0021 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x00A0 End=x00A1 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

System timer
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0040 End=x0043 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

System speaker
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0061 End=x0061 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

System CMOS/real time clock
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 8 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0070 End=x0071 Alias=x00, Decode=x00

Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: hidparse.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 44368 
Driver: hidclass.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 23520 
Driver: hidvkd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5088 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 1 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0060 End=x0060 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0064 End=x0064 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: idvkd.sys
Driver: hidparse.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 44368 
Driver: hidclass.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 23520 
Driver: hidvkd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 5088 

PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: msmouse.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 15809 
Driver: mouse.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 7712 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 12 Mask: x0000
Driver: msmouse.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 15809 
Driver: mouse.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 7712 

Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: HSFLOP.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 25741 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 6 Mask: x0000
DMA: 2 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x03F0 End=x03F5 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x03F7 End=x03F7 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: HSFLOP.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 25741 

Communications Port (COM1)
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: serialui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 12048 
Driver: serial.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 18625 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 4 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x03F8 End=x03FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: serialui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 12048 
Driver: serial.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 18625 

Communications Port (COM2)
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: serialui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 12048 
Driver: serial.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 18625 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 3 Mask: x0008
IO Range: Base=x02F8 End=x02FF Min=x02F8 Max=x02FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: serialui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 12048 
Driver: serial.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 18625 

Printer Port (LPT1)
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: lpt.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 35572 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 7 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0378 End=x037F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: lpt.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 35572 

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 9 Mask: x0000

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 10 Mask: xCEF8

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 5 Mask: xCEF8

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: x0000

ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: x0000

SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 14 Mask: x4000
15 Mask: x8000
IO Range: Base=x01F0 End=x01F7 Min=x01F0 Max=x01F7 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03F6 End=x03F6 Min=x03F6 Max=x03F6 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x0170 End=x0177 Min=x0170 Max=x0177 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x0376 End=x0376 Min=x0376 Max=x0376 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x1000 End=x100F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00

SIS PMU device
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: usbui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 147456 
Driver: usbhub.sys 8/13/1999 3:25 PM Size: 36672 
Driver: usbd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 18912 
Driver: openhci.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 23632 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: xFFFF
Memory Address Range: Base= xF4000000 End= xF4000FFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Driver: usbui.dll 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 147456 
Driver: usbhub.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 35680 
Driver: usbd.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 18912 
Driver: openhci.sys 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 23632 

SiS530 PCI-to-PCI bridge
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x9000 End=x9FFF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= xF4100000 End= xF41FFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xF4800000 End= xF4FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 

Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 10 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x1040 End=x107F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Driver: vwstream.vxd 5/24/1999 6:41 PM Size: 285767 
Driver: riptide.vxd 9/14/1999 9:59 PM Size: 328523 
Driver: A3dspls.wav 12/8/1998 10:23 PM Size: 550082 
Driver: A3dsplh.wav 12/8/1998 10:23 PM Size: 537644 
Driver: A3DSplsh.exe 3/7/1999 8:00 PM Size: 122880 
Driver: gmram.ewa 3/22/1999 11:34 AM Size: 4550 
Driver: wstream.bin 5/22/1996 10:22 PM Size: 779 
Driver: genmidi.wsl 4/20/1998 1:01 AM Size: 9543172 
Driver: wsthk32.dll 5/24/1999 6:38 PM Size: 5632 
Driver: wsthk16.dll 5/24/1999 6:38 PM Size: 16704 
Driver: ewctl32.dll 5/24/1999 6:47 PM Size: 36352 
Driver: msg32.exe 5/24/1999 6:39 PM Size: 16896 
Driver: wstrm32.dll 5/24/1999 6:39 PM Size: 78848 
Driver: wstream.dll 5/24/1999 6:35 PM Size: 112800 
Driver: msgloop.exe 5/24/1999 6:35 PM Size: 5424 
Driver: A3d.vxd 3/7/1999 8:00 PM Size: 11274 
Driver: A3d.dll 3/7/1999 8:00 PM Size: 176640 
Driver: RipUtil.exe 5/28/1999 12:17 PM Size: 36715 
Driver: InstDll.dll 8/25/1999 6:27 PM Size: 51200 
Driver: Install.vxd 8/25/1999 6:27 PM Size: 5736 
Driver: RipUnist.exe 8/25/1999 6:27 PM Size: 171008 
Driver: riptide.hex 7/27/1999 1:31 PM Size: 15955 
Driver: rwawsdrv.drv 8/25/1999 6:26 PM Size: 3520 
Driver: msopl.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 17952 
Driver: riptdrv.drv 8/25/1999 6:26 PM Size: 74128 

Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 10 Mask: x0400
Memory Address Range: Base= x0F800000 End= x0F80FFFF Min= x0F800000 Max= x0F80FFFF 
Driver: CNX2013.Inf
Driver: infunist.exe 1/13/1999 10:55 AM Size: 48640 
Driver: hcfpnp.vxd 6/16/1999 11:58 AM Size: 18542 

Riptide PCI Game Controller
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= x0F811000 End= x0F811FFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Driver: RipTide.vxd 9/14/1999 9:59 PM Size: 328523 

SiS530 CPU to PCI host bridge
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xF8000000 End= xFBFFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 

SiS5595 PCI to ISA bridge
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: isapnp.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 21281 

SiS 530
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 9 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x03B0 End=x03BB Min=x03B0 Max=x03BB Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03C0 End=x03DF Min=x03C0 Max=x03DF Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x9000 End=x907F Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= x000A0000 End= x000AFFFF Min= x000A0000 Max= x000AFFFF 
Base= x000B0000 End= x000BFFFF Min= x000B0000 Max= x000BFFFF 
Base= xF4800000 End= xF4FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xF4100000 End= xF410FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= x000C0000 End= x000C7FFF Min= x000C0000 Max= x000C7FFF 
Driver: oemrom.bin
Driver: dd530_32.dll 7/14/1999 10:29 AM Size: 125440 
Driver: dd530.dll 7/14/1999 10:30 AM Size: 10304 
Driver: sis530v.vxd 7/27/1999 8:01 PM Size: 30829 
Driver: sis530v.drv 8/3/1999 6:05 PM Size: 94336 

NETGEAR FA310TX Fast Ethernet PCI Adapter
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 5 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x1400 End=x14FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= x0F810000 End= x0F8100FF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Driver: Ngrpci.sys 4/1/1999 5:13 PM Size: 33280 

Conexant SoftK56 Data,Fax PCI Modem
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x03E8 End=x03EF Min=x03E8 Max=x03EF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: cnx2013.cty 7/9/1999 2:07 PM Size: 11319 
Driver: v124.vxd 6/16/1999 11:50 AM Size: 467103 
Driver: K56.vxd 6/16/1999 11:50 AM Size: 410288 
Driver: fax.vxd 6/16/1999 11:50 AM Size: 214760 
Driver: fallback.vxd 6/16/1999 11:48 AM Size: 312527 
Driver: fsks.vxd 6/16/1999 11:48 AM Size: 101535 
Driver: basic2.vxd 6/16/1999 11:49 AM Size: 55999 
Driver: rksample.vxd 6/16/1999 11:49 AM Size: 33491 
Driver: modctrl.vxd 6/16/1999 11:50 AM Size: 13005 
Driver: modctrl.dll 6/16/1999 11:33 AM Size: 31232 
Driver: tones.vxd 6/16/1999 11:49 AM Size: 56998 
Driver: turbovcd.vxd 1/4/1999 6:03 PM Size: 15371 
Driver: turbovbf.vxd 1/4/1999 6:03 PM Size: 10624 
Driver: hcfreadr.dll 12/15/1998 7:33 AM Size: 161792 
Driver: hcfcsa32.dll 11/23/1998 10:50 PM Size: 127488 
Driver: hcfcsa.dll 1/19/1999 4:27 PM Size: 135888 
Driver: rokv42.vxd 5/25/1999 2:30 PM Size: 96837 
Driver: rokkmosd.vxd 6/16/1999 11:56 AM Size: 17012 
Driver: Win95AC.vxd 6/16/1999 11:55 AM Size: 441964 
Driver: amos.vxd 6/16/1999 11:49 AM Size: 153787 

Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: ESDI_506.pdr 10/12/1999 12:53 PM Size: 24430 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 14 Mask: x4000
IO Range: Base=x01F0 End=x01F7 Min=x01F0 Max=x01F7 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03F6 End=x03F6 Min=x03F6 Max=x03F6 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x1000 End=x1007 Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Driver: ESDI_506.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 24406 

Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: ESDI_506.pdr 10/12/1999 12:53 PM Size: 24430 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 15 Mask: x8000
IO Range: Base=x0170 End=x0177 Min=x0170 Max=x0177 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x0376 End=x0376 Min=x0376 Max=x0376 Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x1008 End=x100F Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Driver: ESDI_506.pdr 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 24406 

IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0274 End=x0277 Min=x0274 Max=x02FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0380 End=x0383 Min=x0374 Max=x03FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0338 End=x033B Min=x0338 Max=x037F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Base=x0238 End=x023B Min=x0238 Max=x027F Alias=x00, Decode=x00

USB Root Hub
Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

TapeDetection
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: DRVWQ117.VxD 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 91003 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None

TapeDetection
Last Change Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: DRVWPPQT.VxD 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 228223 

Original Configuration Wed Nov 24 01:17:27 1999 to Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 
Driver: DRVWPPQT.VxD 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 228223 

TCP/IP
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vnbt.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 90869 
Driver: vdhcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 66279 
Driver: vtcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60257 
Driver: vip.386 5/10/2000 1:20 PM Size: 80409 
Driver: vtdi.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5691 

TCP/IP
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vnbt.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 90869 
Driver: vdhcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 66279 
Driver: vtcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60257 
Driver: vip.386 5/10/2000 1:20 PM Size: 80409 
Driver: vtdi.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5691 

TCP/IP
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vnbt.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 90869 
Driver: vdhcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 66279 
Driver: vtcp.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 60257 
Driver: vip.386 5/10/2000 1:20 PM Size: 80409 
Driver: vtdi.386 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 5691 

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Microsoft Family Logon
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165437 

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165437 

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165437 

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165437 

Client for Microsoft Networks
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165437 

Client for Microsoft Networks
 Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: vredir.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 165437 

NetBEUI
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: netbeui.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 45738 

NetBEUI
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: netbeui.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 45738 

NetBEUI
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: netbeui.vxd 4/23/1999 10:22 PM Size: 45738 

NDISWAN
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None
Driver: NDISWAN.vxd 10/15/2002 3:32 PM Size: 13011 

GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE01
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

LG CD-RW CED-8083B 
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Plug and Play Monitor
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None

Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
DMA: 1 Mask: x0002
IO Range: Base=x0220 End=x022F Min=x0220 Max=x022F Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=x0330 End=x0331 Min=x0330 Max=x0331 Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Base=x0388 End=x038B Min=x0388 Max=x038B Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Driver: riptide.vxd 9/14/1999 9:59 PM Size: 328523 

Riptide Virtual Gameport
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0201 End=x0201 Min=x0201 Max=x0201 Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Driver: msjstick.drv 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 2352 
Driver: vjoyd.vxd 10/30/2001 8:10 AM Size: 33882 

GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Original Configuration Sat Jul 12 16:52:51 2003 to Date 
Alloc resources: None


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

im sorry if this is too much, i really need help understanding my computer, i want to make sure everything is ok with it


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Don't worry wendymae, I'm sure your computer will be fine. I think it just needs some cleaning up.

Do what I posted earlier with SFC.

Also Right click My Computer, click Properties then click Device Manager. Scroll down through the list and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks or any other symbols showing.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok no funny symbols or yellow marks in My Comp
did the sfc thing, ok, it said no ebd file existed and if i wanted to create one, ok yes, then it said file was successfully extracted and closed, ok this worked for sysrvg32, i thought it would work, i load in msdos and its still the same screen with the same errors. also i have a question about windows registry files coming up in spyboy, its a little odd...


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

er...spybot

ran repair on IE, seems to be working better

thank you thank you thank you! i wish i had a credit card


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok here's one more thing to try:

1) Click Start > Run...msinfo32.

2) In the left pane click Software environment > Running Tasks.

3) Click Edit > Select all, then click Edit again then copy.

4) Open Notepad and paste the log into it and save.

5) Go back to 2) but this time select Startup Programs then repeat 3) and 4).

6) Paste the 2 logs here.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok here are the 2 logs you requested


MoneyAgent	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
Taskbar Display Controls	Registry (Per-User Run)	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
Registry (Per-User Run)	
WindowBlinds	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe auto
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Keyboard Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
HPScanPatch	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
hpsysdrv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
Synchronization Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	mobsync.exe /logon
bpcpost.exe	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
1A:Stardock TrayMonitor	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\STARDOCK\TRAYSERVER.EXE"
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Encompass_ENCMONTR	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

here is the running tasks, the other was startup programs...im sure you figured that out though


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

oops

Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mstask.exe	4.71.1972.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
MSGLOOP.EXE	4.05.00.2112	Rockwell Corporation	Rockwell WaveStream Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE	4.0	WaveStream\Endless Wave
Msg32.exe	4.05.00.2112	Rockwell Corporation	Rockwell WaveStream Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Msg32.exe	3.1	WaveStream\Endless Wave
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mmkeybd.exe	3.1.1.5	Netropa Corp.	One-touch Multimedia Keyboard	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\Mmkeybd.exe	4.0	One-touch Multimedia Keyboard
Hpsysdrv.exe	1, 7, 0, 0	Hewlett-Packard Company	hpsysdrv	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Hpsysdrv.exe	4.0	hpsysdrv
RUNDLL.EXE	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Run a DLL as an App	C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Keybdmgr.exe	3.0.0	Netropa Corp.	Keyboard Manager	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\Keybdmgr.exe	4.0	Keyboard Manager
Osd.exe	2.43	Netropa Corp.	Onscreen Display	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\Osd.exe	3.1	OSD
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Mmusbkb2.exe	1.1	Netropa Corporation	USB Multimedia Keyboard Driver 2	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\Mmusbkb2.exe	4.0	USB Multimedia Keyboard Driver 2
MS-DOS	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Non-Windows application component for 386 enhanced mode	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINOA386.MOD	MS-DOS	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Ddhelp.exe	4.09.00.0900	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows®
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello wendymae,

Unless you are playing old DOS based games or such, you do not even need the autoexec.bat or config.sys loading. Go to start/run. Type in msconfig and press enter. Under "Selective Startup" click on the autoexec.bat and config.sys to remove the check mark. Reboot when prompted. The DOS error should now be gone.

Good luck.

Kilowatt

By the way, that particular error most likely has nothing to do with the poor game play. Follow PC's advise to clean up the system a bit and things should improve.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thx for the backup kilowatt. I honestly cannot see anything the matter with your lists. If somebody else makes a suggestion then I'm all ears.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

in the lists where it says driver not installed,on my screen it is in red. do i need to install these drivers?
also. how do i go about cleaning up my machine? i have all sorts of files scattered in misc. files and folders everywhere, i have remnants of programs and games that are no longer installed or werent deleted right and stuff got left behind, i have odds and ends everywhere. i have no idea where to start. i went to find files advance and looked up all my gif/jpeg files and went through all of them and renamed them, and deleted unwanted stuff.as for putting them into a file with a name like pictures or something that was easy to find or access is another story entirely. is there some sort of software or tutorial i can download free that can help me?
lastly i noticed there are like 20 things listed in the startup, what should i remove and how?
thank you


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i need a little more detailed instruction, im still learning.please tell me if my questions are getting anoying.ive never talked to anyone that remotely knows anything about computers, i live in the boonies.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok removed config and autoexec-rebooted
fine
sutdown-restart in msdos mode
same screen...
what do i do now?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Go back into msconfig. This time click on the Config.sys tab at the top of the page. Tell me everything that is listed there. Then click on the Autoexec.bat tab and tell what is in there as well.

The reason you are getting the error is because line fifteen in the config.sys file does not match with a similar line in the autoexec.bat file.

While you are in msconfig, if you click on the startup tab you will see a listing of all the programs running in the background each time you boot into Windows. A majority of the items checked do not need to be running all the time and are just wasting resources. You can write them down then goHERE to find out what they are and whether or not they need to be checked. Please note that by unchecking an item you are not deleting it, you are just telling Windows that you'll start the program when you need it via the Programs Files menu.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

thank you, that was exactly what i needed to hear, im sorry i was booted off for several hours.ok im going to try this and se what happens, also will i be able to restore line 15?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry , got really busy here comes thoses files you wanted

this is config.sys

[common]
dos=high,umb
buffers=40
(miniwindowsicon)device=c:\windows\himen.sys/testmemff
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS

(nobox)rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.
DEVICE=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

this is autoexec

C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE!\SCAN.EXE C:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
(box) blank

(nobox)REM to make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

(littlewindowsicon)path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND

(box)
(box)
(box)
(box)
(box)
(box)

(box)
(box) call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat
(nobox)rem-By Windows Setup-mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000/L:M

there are boxes in front of each line unless i indicated othewise.
i hope i didnt get this to you too late


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. Go back to msconfig and recheck Config.sys and Autoexec.bat then click apply. Reboot when prompted. This time go to Start/Run. Type in sysedit and click OK. Minimize each screen until you get to the Config.sys file. Scroll down until you find the line Device=C:\CDROM\OAKCDROM.SYS /D: IDECD000.
Click on this line and put a semicolon in front of it.

It should look like this:

*;Device=CDROM\OAKCDROM.SYS /D: IDECD000*

Now click on File/Exit. Click YES to save the changes when prompted.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

on my way..wish me luck


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok i did that, no go, i even reloaded the sysedit to make sure the changes were saved...i had a thought..is it possible i have a driver selected to run my cdrom that i dont need or that no longer has software? if so is there a way to find out?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i really wish yall had a slightly quicker means of communication


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

When you use sysedit to get into config.sys, are there more line showing than what you have posted earlier using msconfig? Also, did you reboot after making the change?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

wait a sec let me check? i will repost the updates for both so you can see whats going on in this conflagurated monstrosity.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

this is the sysedit report of config.sys

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

[common]
dos=high,umb
buffers=40
device=c:\windows\himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS

rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.
;DEVICE=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

this is the sysedit report of autoexec

@ECHO OFF
C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND

call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat
rem - By Windows Setup - mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M

i crossreferenced my msconfig with what i posted earlier, everything is the same


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

did you need me to get anything else for you? i can get whatever lists you need, just tell me how


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

oh yeah, yes, i did reboot after the change.it went to a screen and pretty much did it without me


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

That's strange. Since you have removed all references to the CDRom in config.sys, there shouln't be any error, unless............something in the autoexec.bat is calling for it and can't find it. Try this.

Go back into sysedit to the Autoexec.bat file.

Put a semicolon in front of the line that reads:

call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat

*;call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat*

By the way, sorry for the slow responces. I am jumping among several threads at once.

If the above doesn't do it, then we'll try it in DOS .


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

slow responses are no problem i totally understand you are busy.let me see what happens, i will have to restart into dos to see if it worked so ill be back in a few


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

heh..no bananas


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

It's just wanting to be an *ss isn't it. OK then, boot the computer with a boot disk. Choose "start without CDRom support.
At the A:\> prompt, type C: and press enter. At the C:\> prompt type edit config.sys and press enter.

Use the arrow keys to navigate to the end of each one of the following lines then use the backspace key to erase the line.

REM To make a DOS Boot diskette; see the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

rem The below DOS CD Rom driver is not required to run Windows 98

;Device= c:\cdrom\oakcdrom.sys /D:IDECD000

Press the Ctrl-Alt key then F key and choose EXIT. YES to Save.

At the C:\> prompt, tpye edit autoexec.bat press enter.

Follow the same procedure to remove the following lines:

REM To make a boot Diskette................................

Call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat

rem-By Windows Setup-mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M

Exit and save changes as before.

When back at the C:\> prompt, remove the boot floppy then Ctrl-Alt-Delete to restart the computer.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

im sorry i lost my connection until now....ok i dont have and dont know how to make a boot disk, when i do the above does it make one for me? i dont have any disks either, but i do have blank cd's and a cdrw drive,does that help?i mean i see the instructions but, its kinda like japanese to me, i need a little more instruction, if you could just add a couple instructions to your above post that would be wonderful.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Let me see if I can come up with an easier way. When exactly are you getting this message? Are you going to Start/Shutdown and choosing "Restart in MS_DoS Mode" or is the message coming up by itself during the boot process?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

hey there im back, its 5:33 pm in texas. i drop into msdos to see the screen, its the boot screen. however i dropped into dos from windows and went to edit config.s and autoexec.bat and did it that way. however i forgot to start without cdrom support, it worked, the screen doesnt even show the mouse or riptide driver info anymore, everything seems to be working fine , i am a bit worried about the cdrom thing, i hope not turning it off didnt do something bad. anyways my final question and then my puter is fixed, if you dont have the answer i can re-post a new thread.


here is my problem
i was deleting junk files, got carried away i guess, when i try to launch Outlook Express, it says it cant find file MSOE.dll. okay so i found the file and put it back, no good, so i ewnt into explore windows and tried it manually , it tells me that its missing a sahred dll, then it says i am missing a shared dynamic link libray, its registered with windows but could not be found at the given location. anyhow ive decided i should probably reinstall OE because i may have deleted other files from it as well, problem is it came with windows and i have once again, no software, any suggestions?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

by the way i un-installed microsoft works and money, could this be part of the prob?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

No need to worry about the CDRom entries. All that was happening was that a DOS CDRom driver was put in the autoexec.bat and config.sys files so that Windows could be loaded the first time. You don't need them anymore. If you should ever need to run the CDRom in DOS mode you can use a Win98 boot (startup) floppy disk to load the same drivers.

As for Outlook Express, go to Add/remove programs in the Control Panel and click on the entry for Internet Explorer then click the remove button. You should come to a screen with an option to repair Internet Explorer. Choose that. It should repair Outlook Express in the process.

If you have any problems, it would be best to start a new thread .


Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

when i try to run OE, IT says it cannot load MSOE.DLL the file is in the correct spot, but no dice still. I'm gonna try to re-install it from the disk next.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks for your help i am re-posting my question about OE so you can see exactly what ive done, perhaps if someone else sees it they might have a couple pointers to get me set on the right path. youve been a wonderful help ever since i started posting here. i think i have found one of the most useful websites ever.i am definately gonna find a way to send yall some cash, but i dont have credit card right now, gotta locate someone who has one


----------

